

Announcing the winners of the Underhanded Crypto Contest - jedisct1
https://underhandedcrypto.com/2015/03/07/announcing-the-underhanded-champs/

======
sarciszewski
Congratulations John Meacham and Gaëtan Leurent!

I was one of the competitors that was eliminated early. This was my entry:
[https://gist.github.com/sarciszewski/4670875944f9f127a886](https://gist.github.com/sarciszewski/4670875944f9f127a886)

It was a fun idea and I'm glad I submitted something. If anyone's interested
in crypto, you should play along next year. You might even win something
awesome.

